# I'm back!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

My vision problem is slowly resolving itself (with help from various eye drops and potions and cold compresses), so I was able to return to my apartment this afternoon, after spending almost a month at the home of a very compassionate friend. The world still looks a bit blurry some of the time, but I can now spend limited amounts of time on my computer. Many, many, many thanks to Tundra Green for keeping watch over the Mexico forum during my absence!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

This is a Good Thing! Looking forward to the wit and wisdom you've saved up during your recovery. Welcome Back!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> This is a Good Thing! Looking forward to the wit and wisdom you've saved up during your recovery. Welcome Back!


In addition to accumulating more wit and wisdom to share with forum members, I've also been working on my photography!


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

This is such good news! So glad to have you back, Isla!

.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleToo said:


> This is such good news! So glad to have you back, Isla!
> 
> .


Such a nice message, TT. ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Great to see your smiling face return, I'm having cataract surgery next Tuesday so I am familiar with blurred vision.......welcome back


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome back, Isla, and best wishes for an ongoing recovery! How different the world must have seemed without clear vision.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Completed cataract surgery in January on my right eye and now waiting for the left to go south. Only those who have had vision problems can truly appreciate clear vision.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

A few years ago, I had cataract surgery on both eyes. The only problem is mental adjustment: going from very nearsighted to "normal", except now needing glasses for close work...like computer. Brain really had a shock there.
Best of luck on your recovery and continued wit and wisdom!


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Welcome back! So glad to hear your vision is improving.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We both send a heartfelt “welcome back“, and I know the loss of normal vision quite well. Mine seems fairly stable, but will never improve. Torn & collapsed retinas do that & I hope your malady is something much less serious & can be corrected. Do see a good oftalmologo, if you have not already done so.
B&L


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Great to see your smiling face return, I'm having cataract surgery next Tuesday so I am familiar with blurred vision.......welcome back


It's smiling now, but you should have seen my face when this nightmare began a month ago. My eyes looked as though I had walked into several doors while stumbling about in a blurry world. Good luck with your sugery!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DebInFL said:


> Welcome back! So glad to hear your vision is improving.


Thanks, Deb.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Welcome back, Isla, and best wishes for an ongoing recovery! How different the world must have seemed without clear vision.


It is an ongoing recovery, indeed, as my excellent eye doctor warned me when the whole thing began. The world still looks different, kind of in-and-out of focus. I have used this new outlook on the world to make my photography more personal and intimate, resulting in kudos from my "fans" on Facebook.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Completed cataract surgery in January on my right eye and now waiting for the left to go south. Only those who have had vision problems can truly appreciate clear vision.


Absolutely!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> We both send a heartfelt “welcome back“, and I know the loss of normal vision quite well. Mine seems fairly stable, but will never improve. Torn & collapsed retinas do that & I hope your malady is something much less serious & can be corrected. Do see a good oftalmologo, if you have not already done so.
> B&L


Thanks for your message, RV. Please tell Louise I send greetings.

I am so sorry to learn that your retinas are in such bad shape. My condition is much less serious - a virus that enjoys setting up home in your eyeballs. The infection was gone in a couple of weeks, but the effects linger for a while, causing inflammation and extreme dryness, which in turn results in blurred vision. I have an excellent ophtamologist, who sent me many encouraging messages via smartphone while I was recovering (and occasionally freaking out) at my friend's home. They helped as much as her medical advice!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> A few years ago, I had cataract surgery on both eyes. The only problem is mental adjustment: going from very nearsighted to "normal", except now needing glasses for close work...like computer. Brain really had a shock there.
> Best of luck on your recovery and continued wit and wisdom!


I expect that I'll need cataract surgery eventually, but for now I continue to need glasses to correct my astigmatism and myopia. I remember how pleased my mother was 
after having her cataracts removed some years ago. For the first time since she was a child, she could see the world clearly without eyeglasses. It's an adjustment I'll be happy to make.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Having a curable situation is truly encouraging & we hope all goes well....and quickly.
Louise says, “Hi“.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> A few years ago, I had cataract surgery on both eyes. The only problem is mental adjustment: going from very nearsighted to "normal", except now needing glasses for close work...like computer. Brain really had a shock there.
> Best of luck on your recovery and continued wit and wisdom!


I have no trouble with the computer although I have set the size of the type to a bit larger. My problem is my smartphone. I need reading glasses to use it. 

I also noticed that I needed sunglasses for a few weeks after surgery as the brightness of everything was overwhelming.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Having a curable situation is truly encouraging & we hope all goes well....and quickly.
> Louise says, “Hi“.


Even though my doctor assured me from the start that my condition was curable, I have been an emotional wreck for the last month. Now I'm almost back to normal, whatever "normal" is for me!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Welcome "Home"*

I'm glad to see you back in action on the forum here, and recovering. I've been out, too - in Mexico for awhile, then back to the US & down with flu & bronchitis. During all this time either I didn't have ready access to a functioning computer or I hadn't felt like getting online when I was sick.

Long story short, the main reason I checked in today was in the hope of hearing how you were doing. It was a nice & pleasant surprise to hear that you are back - in YOUR own words!! Welcome "Home"!!!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sunglasses*



joaquinx said:


> I have no trouble with the computer although I have set the size of the type to a bit larger. My problem is my smartphone. I need reading glasses to use it.
> 
> I also noticed that I needed sunglasses for a few weeks after surgery as the brightness of everything was overwhelming.


I was told after ops for catatacts, that one should always wear subglasses outside cos the eye is more sensitive.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Justina said:


> I was told after ops for catatacts, that one should always wear subglasses outside cos the eye is more sensitive.


Yes, I've heard that. I remember after my mother had cararact surgery, she had to wear a pair of rather ugly wraparound sunglasses for a while. Living in Mexico with almost too much sunlight, my regular eyeglass lenses gradually turn dark while I'm outside. It's magic!


----------

